# Error code: p2463



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I am curious what type of driving you primarily do?


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

Last 20,000 miles were on motorway.

_What do you think is the best option to go for, DPF removal Stage 2 tuning or removing the actual DPF filter from the exhaust??_


----------



## Cruze2.0Diesel (Jun 30, 2013)

Good question diesel. They make diesel particulate filter cleaner if anyone has tried it? I did find some good instructions on DPF's. Grabbed this off ehow- summarized. Typically, driving at slow speeds or in stop-and-go conditions for a long time will trigger this light, which indicates that the exhaust gas has not been hot enough to effectively burn off particulate matter trapped in the filter. Clogged diesel particulate filters may cause poor vehicle performance. To conduct a simple cleaning, drive the vehicle to a highway or other high-speed roadway. Accelerate until the vehicle reaches speeds in excess of 40 miles per hour. Continue to drive the vehicle at speeds above 40 mph for at least 10 minutes, which will raise the exhaust gas temperature to a point that will clear any particulate matter trapped in the filter. Watch for the warning light to turn off, indicating that the diesel particulate filter has been cleaned. If simple cleaning is ineffective the dealership may have to perform a professional cleaning.


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

Last time I tried cleaning it while driving was on motorway doing 70-80 MPH and keeping revs over 3000 for atleast 60 miles but auto cleaning didn't worked so my guess is DPF is clogged and need replacing as stealers advised it needs changing.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Devilz said:


> Last time I tried cleaning it while driving was on motorway doing 70-80 MPH and keeping revs over 3000 for atleast 60 miles but auto cleaning didn't worked so my guess is DPF is clogged and need replacing as stealers advised it needs changing.


My handbook says to keep it over 2000 rpm for about 20 minutes to clean the DPF, and experience shows that seems to work.

Mind you, the idiot light just came on with a P02e1 code, which means something isn't working right with it all, I shall have more of a grovel through the sensors and see if I can do the test in the service manual, else it's off to the mac!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Do you know for a fact that the proper oil was used when oil changes were done? This makes me think about the post I made on oil change concerns and effects on DPF with incorrect oil.


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

diesel said:


> Do you know for a fact that the proper oil was used when oil changes were done? This makes me think about the post I made on oil change concerns and effects on DPF with incorrect oil.


I would assume correct oil was used cause last service was done by stealers, car has only done 2k miles since then


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

Remove the DPF and your golden, should have got a petrol


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

The DPF can be cleaned. you can try this if you feel lucky. Cleaning dpf filter - YouTube or you can have it removed and reprogrammed.


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

Removing and reprogramming is the route I am going to take.


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

car is gone for DPF removal today...fingers crossed by tomorrow limp mode will be gone forever.....


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

The DPF is like a bad tooth. Once its pulled it cant hurt you anymore.


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

DPF removed, no more dash lights no more limp mode. And car feels more responsive. Anyone who is facing similar problem i.e. power loss/limp mode, get dpf removed. I bet you won't regret it. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Until you get done for breaking the law - or your children develop asthma from all the crud that is now emitted.


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

grs1961 said:


> Until you get done for breaking the law - or your children develop asthma from all the crud that is now emitted.


Your worried about something the government says is bad for you but China dropping nukes in the water and that radiation going threw the air and landing on our crops and we are eating, same with that nuclear plant that went out of control in the earthquake in Japan and your worried about a few cars running without a little filter that really does nothing compared to Factory's and all that other ****... Sorry if my locations are wrong on the nukes but look it up and you will see the radiation charts that land in North America and Europe in our crops that we eat everyday...


----------



## Cruze2.0Diesel (Jun 30, 2013)

CyclonicWrath said:


> Your worried about something the government says is bad for you but China dropping nukes in the water and that radiation going threw the air and landing on our crops and we are eating, same with that nuclear plant that went out of control in the earthquake in Japan and your worried about a few cars running without a little filter that really does nothing compared to Factory's and all that other ****... Sorry if my locations are wrong on the nukes but look it up and you will see the radiation charts that land in North America and Europe in our crops that we eat everyday...


I don't mean to be insensitive but that logic is unsound, it's like saying Manson killed people so it's ok for me to slap around a few babies. Particulate matter is harmful to the lungs, small children and the elderly are particularly susceptible to it's effects. We need to come together as a planet to reduce our footprint.


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

Well you think that our cars create harmful gas into our environment because of that Global Warming scam? That's why I'm assuming you now care about this B.S. emission tests that really are just a money grab... And here in Canada it's the same type of weather and temperature as it was in 1885 so I don't think it's anything you have to worry about its just a way the government can scare you into paying more money for things, now the do etest that are all through the obd2 and my last car that was straight piped passed with flying colours because I had no engine codes on my computer, so you tell me that is not a money grab... I'm done I don't care what anyone else's opinion on the matter is... You do you I will do me, but don't believe everything the government tells you


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

Cruze2.0Diesel said:


> I don't mean to be insensitive but that logic is unsound, it's like saying Manson killed people so it's ok for me to slap around a few babies. Particulate matter is harmful to the lungs, small children and the elderly are particularly susceptible to it's effects. We need to come together as a planet to reduce our footprint.


I will wait for your response once your DPF gets clogged :xxrotflmao:


----------



## Cruze2.0Diesel (Jun 30, 2013)

Ok I didn't try to piss you guys off, calm down I said nothing about global warming only health concerns. I understand if you can't afford a new DPF and need to get the thing going, that's logical. Doing it because someone else is leaking radiation into our oceans is NOT logical. I haven't priced a DPF but if it comes time to replace it I have enough skill to take it off myself and cut it open see if I can clean out the ash and weld it up, maybe with a drain for the ash installed. If that doesn't work it has to be replaced then who cares about the old one anyway.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

My concern is for resale. What if the guy I sell it to is a tree hugger and I have to put it back to stock. I don't mind removing it but I don't want to pay to restore it to original. Chances are the guy you sell it to will take it into service and the dealer will fill his head with mush. It is illegal so I would be liable. I would have to find someone who understands DPF's to sell it too. I think the DPF should go and the EGR should be closed also. Then it would average 50 MPG easy. Just like the VW rabbit did back in the 80's


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

Agree EGR needs to bypassed as well along with throttle body cleaning.......


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

Scott M. said:


> My concern is for resale. What if the guy I sell it to is a tree hugger and I have to put it back to stock. I don't mind removing it but I don't want to pay to restore it to original. Chances are the guy you sell it to will take it into service and the dealer will fill his head with mush. It is illegal so I would be liable. I would have to find someone who understands DPF's to sell it too. I think the DPF should go and the EGR should be closed also. Then it would average 50 MPG easy. Just like the VW rabbit did back in the 80's


If you sell it as is your not liable if you sell it certified and etested then your in trouble


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Devilz said:


> I will wait for your response once your DPF gets clogged :xxrotflmao:


I pay attention to what the instrumentation is telling me, so my DPF won't get clogged.

Trivially easy: when DPF regeneration is occurring the idle RPMs go up by 100, and, since I drive with the DIC set to "instant" fuel economy, it doesn't drop to 0.0 when DFCO has kicked in during a regen.

All I do then is make sure that I hold the revs above 2000 - by appropriate choice of gear - for about 20 minutes until things go back to normal.

So simple a child could do it - in fact, my nine year-old daughter happily points out that it is happening.


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

grs1961 said:


> I pay attention to what the instrumentation is telling me, so my DPF won't get clogged.
> 
> Trivially easy: when DPF regeneration is occurring the idle RPMs go up by 100, and, since I drive with the DIC set to "instant" fuel economy, it doesn't drop to 0.0 when DFCO has kicked in during a regen.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a waste of time, just remove it... Straight pipe


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

CyclonicWrath said:


> Sounds like a waste of time, just remove it... Straight pipe


And you have removed the catalytic converter from all of your vehicles as well?

Not that you were ever on my Christmas list, but you'd be off it now.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I still think that improper oil can very likely cause a clogged DPF and that odds are dealers WILL put the wrong oil in.


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

grs1961 said:


> And you have removed the catalytic converter from all of your vehicles as well?
> 
> Not that you were ever on my Christmas list, but you'd be off it now.


Lol thank god there's no Santa or I might be upset


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

diesel said:


> I still think that improper oil can very likely cause a clogged DPF and that odds are dealers WILL put the wrong oil in.


? Why would dealers use wrong oil? I'm pretty sure chevy isn't new to diesels.. And if you use the wrong oil your prob going to have more problems then a clogged DPF


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

diesel said:


> I still think that improper oil can very likely cause a clogged DPF and that odds are dealers WILL put the wrong oil in.


Wait how would the wrong oil cause a clogged DPF? That is the real question


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

CyclonicWrath said:


> ? Why would dealers use wrong oil? I'm pretty sure chevy isn't new to diesels.. And if you use the wrong oil your prob going to have more problems then a clogged DPF


There are plenty of threads on VW forums of VW dealers using the wrong oil in modern TDIs. I am sure Chevy dealers will do the same. It's anything from ignorance to trying to screw the customer out of a few bucks by using a cheaper oil.



CyclonicWrath said:


> Wait how would the wrong oil cause a clogged DPF? That is the real question


dexos2 is a "low ash" oil. Ash that gets past the piston rings during running will clog the DPF. That's not a very technical explanation, but my understanding. Perhaps someone more technical can elaborate?


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

diesel said:


> There are plenty of threads on VW forums of VW dealers using the wrong oil in modern TDIs. I am sure Chevy dealers will do the same. It's anything from ignorance to trying to screw the customer out of a few bucks by using a cheaper oil.
> 
> 
> 
> dexos2 is a "low ash" oil. Ash that gets past the piston rings during running will clog the DPF. That's not a very technical explanation, but my understanding. Perhaps someone more technical can elaborate?


Chevy have had diesel truck forever I'm not sure how long VW has had diesels but I'm sure chevy isn't that cheap


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

CyclonicWrath said:


> Chevy have had diesel truck forever I'm not sure how long VW has had diesels but I'm sure chevy isn't that cheap


Haha Chevy is cheap just like every other car manufacture how do you think they bailed themselves out of there debt. I love Chevrolet never owned anything else and probably wont.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Haha Chevy is cheap just like every other car manufacture how do you think they bailed themselves out of there debt. I love Chevrolet never owned anything else and probably wont.
> 
> Sent from my Droid


They laid off thousands of people and started to make more consumer friendly cars/trucks specially for MPG but I wouldn't say they are cheap I have not YET! And I say yet because you never know ran into a problem where chevy would not fix there own mistake even if car was out of warranty, but was know as a problem before hand... I know a few guys that work as mechanics for GM and they would never put in any oil that is not recommended and if its not a free oil change they always try to make a few extra bucks by promoting better oil, only tools would put the wrong oil in people's car/truck


----------



## tetovari (May 22, 2014)

My cruze with only 10,000 miles had to have its dpf cleaned due to use of wrong oil by dealer......I got code 
p2463.

Chevy is doing a bad job at educating dealers about DEXO1 vs DEXOS2 . My dealer, when questioned by me, said the oils are both the same and can be interchanged. I AM SO DISAPPOINTED IN THEIR KNOWLEDGE and I am looking for a different dealer.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

tetovari said:


> My cruze with only 10,000 miles had to have its dpf cleaned due to use of wrong oil by dealer......I got code
> p2463.
> 
> Chevy is doing a bad job at educating dealers about DEXO1 vs DEXOS2 . My dealer, when questioned by me, said the oils are both the same and can be interchanged. I AM SO DISAPPOINTED IN THEIR KNOWLEDGE and I am looking for a different dealer.


Why I change my own oil....it's kind of a big deal...


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

tetovari said:


> My cruze with only 10,000 miles had to have its dpf cleaned due to use of wrong oil by dealer......I got code
> p2463.
> 
> Chevy is doing a bad job at educating dealers about DEXO1 vs DEXOS2 . My dealer, when questioned by me, said the oils are both the same and can be interchanged. I AM SO DISAPPOINTED IN THEIR KNOWLEDGE and I am looking for a different dealer.


Yes the dealer ignorance and disregard out there is could potentially give this car a bad rap due to no fault of the car.


----------



## Roadburner440 (Dec 29, 2013)

Certainly is not a good sign. I know myself over the last few days just looking in auto part stores it is very hard around here in Virginia to find Dexos2 certified. The only place I have ever seen it was sitting on the dealership parts counter. Really bad if certain dealers are telling you they are interchangeable.. I am new to this whole diesel thing and even know they aren't. Guess they figure it isn't their money when the car breaks so why care.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Roadburner440 said:


> Certainly is not a good sign. I know myself over the last few days just looking in auto part stores it is very hard around here in Virginia to find Dexos2 certified. The only place I have ever seen it was sitting on the dealership parts counter. Really bad if certain dealers are telling you they are interchangeable.. I am new to this whole diesel thing and even know they aren't. Guess they figure it isn't their money when the car breaks so why care.


I buy my oil online. I get the Dexos2 certified Total Quartz INEO MC3 5W30. Check out the blackstone reports I posted, it is great oil that will go the distance.


----------

